# LOGO 8 Web Editor



## Gexle (26 November 2019)

Hallo

Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen ich suche nach einer Lösung das mir über den Webeditor bzw. dann auf der Weboberfläche zbs. die Temperatur mit Kommestelle angeziegt wird ist das den möglich??

An Logo Display ist es möglich habs getestet auf der Visu sozusagen nicht..?

Danke


----------



## hucki (26 November 2019)

Im Siemens-Forum hat der User Scorp mal Beiträge dazu verfasst:


			
				Siemens-Forum schrieb:
			
		

> Im Anhang ist ein Teil der Datei *main.htm*, die LWE beim Erstellen einer Webseite speichert.
> Es fehlt der komplette HTML-Kopf, da er für die Betrachtung keine Rolle spielt.
> In der angehängten PDF-Datei ist kommentiert, was man ändern muss, um eine oder mehrere Kommastellen für eine Zahl zu erhalten.
> Ich empfehle die Nutzung vorerst nur bei Aktualwerten, also Werte, die nicht editierbar sind. Es kann aber gerne jemand ausprobieren, was mit editierbaren Werten passiert.
> ...


Die pdf ist unter obigen Link im 12. Beitrag verfügbar.


----------



## GUNSAMS (26 November 2019)

Nein, mit den Bordmitteln des LWE ist es nicht möglich. Du müsstest das Projekt, falls du HTML5-Kentnisse hast, nachträglich an deine Bedürfnisse anpassen.

Oder du nutzt eine andere Vorgehensweise.
Du teilst im Logoprogramm den Wert in zwei Teile auf, welche dem Vorkommawert und dem Nachkommawert entsprechen und stellst es dem LWE als 2 Werte zur Verfügung. Auf der Seite im LWE fügst dann entsprechend 2 Analogwerte ein und 1 Textfeld (für das Komma).


----------



## Gexle (26 November 2019)

Hallo

Mir ist nur nicht wirklich ganz klar wie ich die Werte aufteilen soll...hmmm

Mfg


----------



## hucki (26 November 2019)

Gexle schrieb:


> Mir ist nur nicht wirklich ganz klar wie ich die Werte aufteilen soll...hmmm


Unter obigen Link hat der User Scorp im Beitrag davor auch dazu ein Beispiel "*Kommazahlen für erweiterten Webserver zerlegen"* online gestellt.


----------



## Gexle (26 November 2019)

Werd ich dann testen bzw. machen..Danke

Ne feine Möglichkeit ne Störung sich per Mail senden zulassen ist mit Tricks auch nicht möglich oder???

Mfg


----------



## Gexle (27 November 2019)

Hallo

Kann ich im Webeditor einen Icon bzw. Symbol 2 Ausgänge zuweisen??

Habe da eine Heizkreispumpe die eben wenn Automatikbetrieb eingeschaltet ist sozusagen leuchten soll das Icon und wenn ich dann auf Hand für Testbetrieb umschalten will das das Icon dann eben auch leuchtet..

Oder kann ich das sonst irgendwie bewerkstelligen das das möglich ist mit nur einem Icon Sympol..

Danke


----------



## Gexle (5 Dezember 2019)

Hallo

Die Logo8 kann das sein das diese nur 0-10V kann bei den analogen Eingängen?? Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob diese nicht auch 4-20mA kann??

Da ich einen Messumformer benötigen für einen PT1000 Fühler...



Danke


----------



## Ph3niX (5 Dezember 2019)

Man nehme einen Widerstand von 500 Ohm und verbinde ihn auf der einen Seite mit 0V und auf der anderen Seite mit dem 4..20mA Signal und schon hast du 2-10V, welche du in der LOGO verarbeiten kannst.


----------



## Gexle (5 Dezember 2019)

Hallo

Danke

Ich habe noch nichts mit 4-20mA also kann die Logo8 nur 0-10V...

Deine Ausführung verstehe ich nicht ganz...500ohm mit einmal Masse/GND Logo verbinden und mit dem Signal Ausgang 4-20mA??


----------



## PN/DP (5 Dezember 2019)

Gexle schrieb:


> Deine Ausführung verstehe ich nicht ganz...500ohm mit einmal Masse/GND Logo verbinden und mit dem Signal Ausgang 4-20mA??


Den 500 Ohm Widerstand parallel zum AI anschließen, dann erzeugt das 4-20mA-Signal einen Spannungsabfall von 2-10V über dem Widerstand, den der 0-10V-AI messen kann.
Tip: nimm eine 0,5W-Ausführung des Widerstandes.

Harald


----------



## hucki (5 Dezember 2019)

Bei den LOGO-Basismodulen mit integrierten Analogeingängen (haben nur die 12/24V*DC*-Varianten) können diese nur 0-10V.
Ph3niX beschreibt eine einfache Möglichkeit, ein 4-20mA-Signal in ein 2-10V Signal zu wandeln, um es mit diesen Basismodulen direkt nutzen zu können.
Auch ich habe Deinen obigen Post unter anderem als Frage danach verstanden.


Für einen PT100/PT1000 brauchst Du entweder einen externen Messumformer oder ein LOGO Erweiterungsmodul AM2 RTD.
Da lässt sich direkt am Basismodul nichts machen.


----------



## Gexle (5 Dezember 2019)

Ok Danke euch

Also dann so siehe Bild.

PS: Stimmt die Schaltung dann so??

Danke


----------



## Gexle (11 Dezember 2019)

Hallo


Ich habe mir noch für meine Logo8 12/24VDC ein Erweiterungsmodul bestellt da ich noch analoge Eingänge benötige.

6ED1055-1MA00-0BA2 SIEMENS LOGO! AM2 Erweiterungsmodul, SV/: DC 12/24V, 2 AE, 0-10V oder 0/4-20mA für LOGO! 8

Die Frage ist nun brauche ich diese nur an meine Logo anstecken und das Modul wird dann automatisch erkannt??

Danke euch


----------



## hucki (11 Dezember 2019)

Gexle schrieb:


> HDie Frage ist nun brauche ich diese nur an meine Logo anstecken und das Modul wird dann automatisch erkannt??


Jup, sollte so sein.
8)


----------



## Gexle (12 Dezember 2019)

Hallo

Habe mir auch nochmals einen PT1000 Messumformer bestellt auf 0-10V...

Ich schreibe gerade das Programm und frage mich ob ich den Analogverstärker richtig gefüllt habe?

Meiner Meinung nach stimmts da ich bei 0V -> 0Grad habe und bei 10V -> 160Grad plus einer Nachkommastelle also 0 und 1600 siehe Bild im Anhang!

Danke euch


----------



## GUNSAMS (12 Dezember 2019)

Wenn beim Messumformerausgang 0-10V den Bereich 0-160 °C darstellen, ist deine Einstellung richtig.


----------



## Gexle (12 Dezember 2019)

Hallo

Ich habe noch ein Problem...

Ich habe mir eine Visu gemacht per Logo LWE...funktioniert soweit auch und habe dort auch eine EIN/AUS schalter als Merker Visualisiert... läuft auch soweit...


Das Problem ist wenn ich zbs. einen Stromausfall habe muss der letzte Stand des Schalters gespeichert werden also remanent sein das eben der Schalter bzw. die Steuerung wenn Stromwiederkehr ist wieder weiterläuft...

Das Problem ist ich kann keinen Softwareschalter (Buchstabe B) in der LWE verwenden da ich keine auswählen kann mit Buchstaben B welchen ich bei der Logo Comfort 8 aber auswählen kann..

Wie gesagt Taste drücken EIN -> Tasten drücke wieder AUS Stromausfall remanent EIN


Mfg


----------



## Friedel01 (27 Oktober 2022)

Guten Morgen,
ich habe ein kleines Problem mit dem LWE (Logo Web Editor).
Ich habe ausversehen die "Palette" zugeklappt oder geschlossen.
Jetzt kann ich sie leider nicht mehr öffnen oder ich finde den Menüpunkt nicht.
Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen?

Diese Palette meine ich



Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen.
Besten Dank im Voraus.


----------



## GUNSAMS (27 Oktober 2022)

Probiere es mal mit Fenster rücksetzen ...


----------



## Friedel01 (27 Oktober 2022)

Hallo,
leider hat das nicht funktioniert.


Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich den LWE schon seit Mitte des Jahres nicht mehr benutzt habe und ich kein Programmierer bin.
Ich wollte bei meiner Kleinsteuerung einen Punkt hinzufügen und da brauche ich laut Video die "Palette"

Kann es sein, dass Palette = Tool ist?


----------



## GUNSAMS (27 Oktober 2022)

Friedel01 schrieb:


> Ich wollte bei meiner Kleinsteuerung einen Punkt hinzufügen und da brauche ich laut Video die "Palette"


Was meinst du mit "bei meiner Kleinsteuerung einen Punkt hinzufügen"?
Auf welches Video beziehst du dich?


----------



## Oberchefe (27 Oktober 2022)

würde eher sagen, dass das in der aktuellen Version die "Komponente" ist


----------



## GUNSAMS (27 Oktober 2022)

Ich weiß nicht, woher der Themenstarter den Begriff "Palette" hat. Komponente war auch schon in der ersten Version Komponente ....


----------



## GUNSAMS (27 Oktober 2022)

Allerdings gibt es in der Anleitung von 2017 etwas Seltsames:
Da spricht Siemens auch von Komponente, zeigt aber ein Bild, wo die Komponente dort "Palette" heißt ...


----------

